# Is boxing different for MMA/ self defense?



## cfr (Oct 29, 2010)

Greetings. So I've done some training off and on in a garage with a guy thats done some kickboxing/ BJJ/ JKD (PFS)/ and a few other arts. There is a small group of us. I should make it very clear that I have no intention of becoming an MMA fighter. While our training mostly resembles MMA, we'll do "what if this was a real fight" scenarios, and ditch MMA rules with light contact to areas that would normally be outlawed in MMA. 

Anyways, I started adding a boxing class once a week to my training ,but I went yesterday and discovered something I'm not sure about -- the true boxers stance. 

I've always trained to NEVER be surfing (feet angled, but in a straight line), whereas they're OK with it when circling right. Whenever I circle right, I always step with my right/ rear foot first, to avoid surfing, but they actually step with their lead/ left foot first, even when circling right.

Is this normal?

Dont just think about it, stand up right now in your cubicle at work, and try it out. Or walk up to a coworker, and start clicling around them! 

Their goal is to never square up -- which makes sense in boxing, since takedowns and kicks will never occur. Of course I never want to _truely_ square up either, but I'd personally rather do that for a second than surf for a second. 

So, is boxing different for training MMA than it is in a regular boxing gym in terms of stance/ footwork/ etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## l_uk3y (Oct 30, 2010)

You have pretty much summed it up.

A traditional boxer is setup to fight against another boxer. You setup is designed to cover up against attacks only aimed above the waist and not needing to worry about someone trying to get to your back.


And MMA version of boxing will allow for the fact that attacks will come from below the waist. The stance used also needs to be setup for kicking or dropping for your own takedown. (something a normal boxing stance isn't designed for).  My opinion is that the same thing applys to street fights. Due to "opening up of the rules", you need a stance that will cover all the angles.  

If you plan on actually boxing however, opening up that stance to more of an MMA setup may prove to be a disadvantage in a pure boxing contest.


----------



## cfr (Oct 31, 2010)

I found a cool article on this topic.

http://www.mma-training.com/boxing/


----------

